# Pineapple coconut soap recipe?



## kyliecoast (Jun 6, 2013)

I've heard that you can use fresh pineapple juice in soap by discounting water. Does anyone have a recipe? I've heard its good for acne.

Cheers
Kylie


----------



## Hazel (Jun 8, 2013)

I've seen posts in the past where people mentioned using pineapple juice for part of the liquid. (I can't even say where I saw these posts since I browse other forums.  ). It appeared some people were using part water/pineapple juice and some were freezing the pineapple to keep it cool. You might want to be careful of it overheating because of sugar in the pineapple. I don't know if it would but it's still something to consider. I also don't know if there would be discoloring from the pineapple but I suppose if you want it for acne soap then this wouldn't matter.

eta: I also don't know if the properties of the pineapple would make it through saponification.


----------



## kyliecoast (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## Hazel (Jun 9, 2013)

You're welcome! I hope it works out for you.


----------

